# Dados- WebServices, CSV, DDE, FTPS, Etc



## abrantes (30 Jul 2008 às 18:11)

Eu estou buscando provedores que forneçam dados sobre o clima em tempo real e de preferencia free,.. 
Vcs conhecem algum???? 


Achei este webservice aqui: 
http://www.webservicex.net/globalweather.asmx 

E além deste tem a "mutretagem" de abrir o rss do Wunderground e pegar os dados de la,.. 
Exemplo Rio de Janeiro: 
http://rss.wunderground.com/auto/rss_full/global/stations/83755.xml?units=both 
Repare que eles colocam temperatura, umidade pressão separado por | então ja consegui montar uma classe aqui para fazer o parse dessa parada. 


Olha pessoal eu achei aqui- 
http://weather.noaa.gov/weather/metar.shtml 
Um endereço de ftp que parece que disponibiliza o metar de varias partes do mundo a cada hora (ainda não conferi porque onde estou não posso acessar ftp a noite em casa eu vejo),.. 

Agora aqui- 
http://www.weather.gov/xml/current_obs/seek.php?state=ak&Find=Find 
Eu descobri um xml feeds das condições atuais só que somente para alguns lugares dos USA (  ) 

Aqui links para um monte de ftps com vários dados históricos pesquisas etc: 
http://www.faqs.org/faqs/meteorology/research-data/ 

Alguém conhece mais ftps, web services etc,.. onde se possam pegar dados?

Abraço


----------



## abrantes (30 Jul 2008 às 18:15)

Alguém conhece algum ftp ou site onde se possa baixar as imagens do GOES??
Eu conheco o do cptec - 
http://satelite.cptec.inpe.br/home/
na área de "banco de imagens" eles colocam la as imagens de 15 em 15 minutos,..


----------



## Fil (30 Jul 2008 às 22:45)

Neste endereço podes encontrar links interessantes para imagens de satélite:

http://goes.gsfc.nasa.gov/text/interesting.servers.html

Quanto a servidores FTP, todos os pertencentes à NOAA são um mundo e todos os seus produtos são grátis. Por exemplo, o ftp do NCEP é ftp://ftp.ncep.noaa.gov/data/. Uns servidores interessantes que a NOAA tem são os NOMADS, vê aqui: http://nomads.ncdc.noaa.gov/data.php?name=access.


----------



## abrantes (30 Jul 2008 às 23:02)

Valew mesmo pela colaboração Fil!!

Abração merrmão


----------



## licuri (14 Jul 2014 às 18:50)

Colega, conseguiu o WS que procurava?



abrantes disse:


> Eu estou buscando provedores que forneçam dados sobre o clima em tempo real e de preferencia free,..
> Vcs conhecem algum????
> 
> 
> ...


----------

